# Two new horses... learning and having fun but questions



## crazyland (Sep 29, 2011)

Well where to start? We walked 2 horses home last week Tuesday with nothing but one pasture fenced for our goats. We rapidly built them a home in 3 days with no help from people who swore they would help us. The kids are in love and so are we!
We have no history on them other than the previous owner had bought them for his preteen daughters less than 2 years ago. Coggins is negative as they did have a vet out because they were supposed to be sent out of state when the wife and kids left the guy. Guy had to be out of his place within 2 weeks since everything was falling apart and he didn't have the fund to keep renting the property.
I had the farrier out Monday to trim their hooves. They look good. Tuesday we dewormed. Wednessday the dentist came out. 
The mare is about 16 years old and the gelding about in his early 20's. For the most part healthy. They have Triple Crown senior with Orchard/Alfalfa and pasture with free flowing clean water(Artisian well).
We only want them for pleasure anyways and if in 5 years they are just big pets that only eat and poop then so be it. 

Ok so... The gelding. His hair is sparse. I have some conflicting information on what to do. I am not prepared right now for expensive supplements. Building the shelter for the horses sapped up all available cash. One neighbor swears by turpintine but I am not prepared to put that all over my horse and watch him erupt in flames. He is also very sway back. He is broke to ride and very kid friendly. So I am looking for a good youth western saddle. What he had before wasn't well fit as he has a sore on his spine. We are not riding him until we can get a little more weight on him. I taped him at just over 800 lbs. Oh! And how do you clean out his sheath when he sucks it so far up? I know gross but he needs it and I have done as much as I can so far.








The mare is in better shape than the gelding but needs a more advanced rider. The preteens would attempt to ride her but she would run around their pasture at full throttle. I am going to need to find a trainer that is willing to come here and help with her. I asked one person I knew who had horses that were more than pasture ornaments and she only knows of places you send them off to.







Both pictures are of the first day we had them. They already look better since having been bathed and quality feed. 
Another question is for those in the SE, What do you use in your pastures for fire ants that is safe for the horses? Since this last rain they have just come out in full force. We are fencing off the mounds and treating as we find them. But being as we will always have to battle fire ants living here I really don't like how this is working.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## manybirds (Sep 29, 2011)

crazyland said:
			
		

> Well where to start? We walked 2 horses home last week Tuesday with nothing but one pasture fenced for our goats. We rapidly built them a home in 3 days with no help from people who swore they would help us. The kids are in love and so are we!
> We have no history on them other than the previous owner had bought them for his preteen daughters less than 2 years ago. Coggins is negative as they did have a vet out because they were supposed to be sent out of state when the wife and kids left the guy. Guy had to be out of his place within 2 weeks since everything was falling apart and he didn't have the fund to keep renting the property.
> I had the farrier out Monday to trim their hooves. They look good. Tuesday we dewormed. Wednessday the dentist came out.
> The mare is about 16 years old and the gelding about in his early 20's. For the most part healthy. They have Triple Crown senior with Orchard/Alfalfa and pasture with free flowing clean water(Artisian well).
> ...


they're awfull skinny. arabian crosses? sounds like your doing a good job on them already, just make sure they have hay (until they've got they're weight back on then pasture will be fine), fresh water, wormed regularly, and (especially the gelding) has some senior feed.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 29, 2011)

The gelding looks a little rough, poor old guy.  Its good that you had teeth checked, those old guys have difficulty sometime.

As for his coat, I wouldnt spend a fortune on supplements yet.  From the looks of them, they werent being well cared for, and I think that with proper care, his coat will gain condition rapidly.  Groom him regularly so that the skin stays clean and stimulated.

The sore on his spine could have easily been caused by him being ridden in such poor condition.  Those bony areas that show are very prone to "wear and tear". Keep it clean and give it time to heal up really good before riding with any saddle. Light bareback riding may be ok, once he gains weight.  

After you get your saddle, watch his spine carefully, swaybacks get sores easy.

As for the sheath, rub his belly or the crack of his butt for a few minutes to see if he will relax and let it hang.  If not, you can sometimes "go digging", or have the vet lightly sedate him so that he will run his root out.  There is a product called "Excaliber" that is excellent for cleaning a sheath.  He probably hasnt been cleaned in a while, so take it easy on it (thats a terrible place to be sore)

They are both very thin and in bad need of some groceries.  If you see the previous owners again, send them my way.  I have some information I would like to give them, repeatedly about the head and face.


----------



## mydakota (Sep 29, 2011)

This is the best set of sheath cleaning instructions I have ever seen.  Good luck with the rehab on these guys.  That gelding needs a LOT of weight before you try riding him. Poor guy. 

THE CLEANING PROCESS...
WRITTEN BY: Patricia Harris [1998]

1.) Check to make sure there are no prospective boyfriends, elderly neighbors, or Brownie troops with a line of sight to the proceedings. Though of course they're probably going to show up unexpectedly ANYWAY once you're in the middle of things. Prepare a good explanation.

2.) Trim your fingernails short. Assemble horse, hose, and your sense of humor (plus, ideally, Excalibur cleanser and perhaps thin rubber gloves).

3.) Use hose (or damp sponge) to get the sheath and its inhabitant wet. Uh, that is, do this in a *civilized* fashion with due warning to the horse; he is apt to take offense if an icy-cold hose blasts unexpectedly into his personal regions ;-)

4.) Now introduce your horse to Mr Hand . What I find safest is to stand facing the horse's head, with my shoulder and hip snugly against the horse's thigh and hip so that if he makes any suspicious move such as raising his leg, I can feel it right away and am in any case pressed so close that all he can do is shove, not really kick. The horse should be held by an assistant or by your free hand, NOT tied fast to a post or to crossties. He may shift around a good bit if he's not happy with Mr Hand's antics, but don't be put off by that; as long as you are patient and gradual, and stick close to his side, he'll get over it. Remember that it would be most unladylike of you to simply make a direct grab for your horse's Part. Give the horse a clue about what's on the program. Rest your hand against his belly, and then slide it back til you are entering The Home of the Actual Private Part. When you reach this first region of your destination, lube him up good with Excalibur or whatever you're using. If the outer part of his sheath is really grungy you will feel little clods and nubblies of smegma peeling off as you grope around in there. Patiently and gently expedite their removal.

5.) Thus far, you have probably only been in the outer part of the sheath. The Part Itself, you'll have noticed, is strangely absent. That's because it has retired shyly to its inner chambers. Roll up them thar sleeves and follow in after it ;-)

6.) As you and Mr Hand wend your way deeper into the sheath, you will encounter what feels like a small portal that opens up into a chamber beyond. Being attentive to your horse's reaction, invite yourself in . You are now in the inner sanctum of The Actual Private Part. It's hiding in there towards the back, trying to pretend it isn't there. Say hi and wave to it . No, really, work your finger back and forth around the sides of it. If the horse won't drop, this is your only shot at removing whatever dried smegma is clinging to the surface of the Part itself. So, gently explore around it, pulling out whatever crusty topsoil you find there. Use more water and more Excalibur if necessary to loosen attached gunk.

7.) When Mr Hand and the Actual Private Part have gotten to know each other pretty well, and the Part feels squeaky clean all around, there remains only one task: checking for, and removing, the bean. The bean is a pale, kidney-shaped accumulation of smegma in a small pouch just inside the urethra. Not all horses accumulate a bean, but In My Experience the majority do, even if they have no visible external smegma. So: the equine urethra is fairly large diameter, and indeed will permit you to very gently insinuate one of your slimmer fingers inside the urethral opening. Do so, and explore upwards for what will feel like a lump or "pea" buried no more than, I dunno, perhaps 3/4" in from the opening. If you do encounter a bean, gently and sympathetically persuade it out with your finger. This may require a little patience from BOTH Mr Hand AND the horse, but the horse will be happier and healthier once it's accomplished. In the rare event that the bean is too enormous for your finger to coax out, you might try what I did (in desperation) last month on the orange horse: Wrap thumb and index finger around the end of the Part and squeeze firmly to extrude the bean. Much to my surprise it worked and orange horse did NOT kill me for doing it and he does not seem to have suffered any permanant damage as a result ;-> I have never in my life seen another bean that enormous, though.

8.) Now all that's left to do is make a graceful exit and rinse the area very thoroughly in apology for the liberties you've taken . A hose will be MUCH easier to use here than just a sponge and bucket, In My Experience. Make sure to direct the water into the Part's inner retreat too, not merely the outer part of the sheath. This may require you to enfold the end of the hose in your hand and guide it up there personally.

9.) Ta-da, you are done! Say, "Good horsie" and feed him lots of carrots. Watch him make funny faces at the way your hands smell. Hmm. Well, perhaps there is ONE more step...

10.) The only thing I know of that is at all effective in removing the lovely fragrance of smegma from your hands (fingernails arms elbows and wherever else it's gotten) is Excalibur. Even then, if you didn't use gloves you may find you've got an unusual personal perfume for a while. So, word to the wise, do NOT clean your horse's sheath just before an important job interview or first date ;-) and of course, there is that one FINAL step...

11.) Figure out how to explain all this to your mother (or the kid from next door, or the meter reader, or whoever else you've just realized has been standing in the barn doorway speechlessly watching the entire process.)

    Report Icon Report
    View blog Blog This
    Reply Icon MultiQuote
    Reply Icon Reply

#5 User is offline   Desert Lane Training


----------



## Aleah040 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi!Sounds like you are doing all the right steps so far, with the geldings coat being sparse, it could be from him being underweight and wormy. I would worm them again 2 weeks after the first worming (with a different wormer) also, feeding them beet pulp and sunflower seeds mixed in with their normal feed (equine senior works great to help put weight on, so good choice with that!) will help their coat and help put weight on them. I havent ever heard of using turpintine, unless they were colicky, i would research that. lightweight riders should be okay on him for short easy rides if you use two saddle pads on him. A way to check if he is sore is to check day after you ride him, place two fingers on both sides of his spine and slide them down his back (using some pressure) if he flinches from the pressure, that means he is sore and i would refrain from riding him till he has more weight. and to clean his sheath, use some sheath cleaner and a glove (perferably a long one) and just stick your hand up in there, gross i know lol, some horses are sensitive to this and may kick, so start out slowly and be cautious. but most are okay. However, with your mare being 16 yrs old, at that age they are usaully hard to train and could take months of expensive training. But she may just need a good tune up by a firm hand from not being rode in a while. One way to find out, I would have a very experienced horse rider that you know and trust, there is a lot of crooked horse people out there that could be trying to make a dollar, to saddle her up and try to ride her under control. And they would be able to tell you if they think it would be worth your money to send her to a trainer for a 30 day tune up. I have helped train horses for 6 years and from experience, the older the horse, the longer it takes to get them broke, but if she was already broke at one point, then she prob just need a tune up. also if you send her to a trainer, ask the trainer if you can come and ride the horse the last week of her training, that way the trainer can give some tips on how he does with her. And always ask around and make sure the trainer has a good reputation and ask for referrals. I've seen a lot of people who arent the trainer they "claim" to be. It's easy to be fooled, i know i have! lol. congrats on your two horses, throuroubreds can be hard keepers so dont get discouraged if they arent gaining weight as fast as you would like them to. you are doing all of the correct steps to get them back to being their healthy horseyselves


----------



## crazyland (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 
I already took a hose and got what I could from near the opening, I didn't want to go digging WAY up there. I guess I have to. Husband already said he will not help with this. Has to be a guy thing. lmao 
We used quest plus for the first dewormer. I couldn't afford the power pack for 70 and then double that for 2 horses. Ouch! 
Oh and they have a mineral block for the first time in ages. They love that thing! 
I do not plan on riding either until both are healthy. The kids may SIT on the gelding bareback but we won't be riding. 
Being as winter is coming, I wish I could get them healthier faster but I know it is a one day at a time.


----------



## twentynine (Sep 30, 2011)

Fire Ants

I spot treat each hill/nest. Flood with Liquid Sevin, mixed with water according to instructions. I think it is about 2 oz sevin per gallon of water.

Horses condition---

From your brief discription of where they came from --- failing family, finacially challenged. You already have found out just how expensive a horse can be. Comming from that home you know they didn't get what they needed.

You will probably find out they will come around on their own, given good nutrition, regular worming and just minimal attention. Expensive supplements-- I think most of them are to make the owner, not the horse feel good. Good grass, good feed, clean belly, sound hooves, mineral block and a little shelter, they'll come around.


----------



## crazyland (Oct 3, 2011)

And they have all of that now.  
Since the weather is getting cooler the mare is getting really thick fur. The gelding is slowly getting thicker.
Somebody gave us two western saddles and I am hoping they will work for us when the horses are back into shape. They are in great shape, just need a little saddle soap.


----------



## scooby (Oct 10, 2011)

i just got a mare in  the beginning of august that looked almost exactly like your gelding. underweight,swayed back, no muscle,hooves grown out for days, sparse coat with even a few bare spots, ect..ect. but in  months with good hay/water, teeth floated and checked and hooves done,wormed and just looked after in general with some love, weekly baths, and rides, she looks way better then when we got her......she's gained weight, eats like a pig and her coat has come back nice and even has a lovely sheen to it...... i wouldn't waste money on stuff for her coat yet just give it some time and attention, and some good quality hay....also if his teeth are good and he can eat forage then you don't need to feed him equine senior feeds( which are expensive) those are typically meant to be a main feed for seniors who cant grind up there food anymore, i would start with like beet pulp to add extra calories if you want to boost his weight or add supplements, if he can eat the hay just fine.I'd try that first and give it a few month to see if theres improvement before running out and buying the expensive stuff the beet pulp  here is $10-$12 for 50# bag much better them $25 a bag that's what i did for my horse and still am doing just a little every day, but if its not a option just over feed the hay a bit, my girl got 3 feedings a day..... morning ,noon and night and a snack in between of beet pulp till her weight improved, now its hay morn/night beetpulp in the afternoon. the main thing is just to give it time and you will see much improvement with everything from weight to hooves to hair, even attitude. when we first got our mare we had to fight to get her to leave the house now she is happy to ride you put the bridle on and she goes straight for the gate. i ride her once a week but i leave most the riding to my daughter (who is learning).......and she's even getting spunkier in the arena.

So far it sounds like you got everything covered and doing a great job so i would just keep it up and you will see the difference in no time.......also i don't know where your located but if you have some dreary winters, blanket up to help keep the weight on and maybe bulk the feed a little more.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 6, 2011)

How are they doing, crazyland? I would love to hear an update!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 6, 2011)

mydakota said:
			
		

> This is the best set of sheath cleaning instructions I have ever seen.  Good luck with the rehab on these guys.  That gelding needs a LOT of weight before you try riding him. Poor guy.
> 
> THE CLEANING PROCESS...
> WRITTEN BY: Patricia Harris [1998]
> ...


this has *GOT* to be the best and funniest explanation I have ever read of cleaning the sheath.   Wonderful! I am printing it and putting it in my files for future reference.


----------



## FlaRocky (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, you can add beetpulp to the feed. A lot of the horse rescues use BP for safe weight gain. I use it 2x a day on my 27 year old Rocky Mountain mare with 12% pellet and it keeps her in good weight. You could also give 1/2 cup corn oil a day per horse. I give free choice loose mineral and free choice loose plain salt. That way that eat only what they need.

Hope this helps,

Maye


----------



## crazyland (Nov 8, 2011)

I have been giving them shredded beet pulp along with their grains.
The mare certainly looks much better than he does. She lets the kids ride her bareback. I even found a childs saddle for when they are all ready.
I can't see much improvement in him these past two weeks. His coat looks better but no real weight gain even with the deworming and increase in feed. I'll be running a fecal.
I'll get new pictures soon.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 8, 2011)

crazyland said:
			
		

> I have been giving them shredded beet pulp along with their grains.
> The mare certainly looks much better than he does. She lets the kids ride her bareback. I even found a childs saddle for when they are all ready.
> I can't see much improvement in him these past two weeks. His coat looks better but no real weight gain even with the deworming and increase in feed. I'll be running a fecal.
> I'll get new pictures soon.


Yay! I'm glad your children are enjoying them! Hopefully for many more years to come! Is the saddle western or english?


----------



## crazyland (Nov 8, 2011)

They are all western. 
I don't know anything about English. Maybe by the time my youngest is old enough I will. lol I have plenty of eventing to get them involved with if they like it.


----------

